# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  problems posting

## ecsaaron

Every time i try to post or reply it tells me to refresh page and sign in.I have been a member for a few years then I had to redo my acct for some reason and lost my post countand member date and now the sign in stuff everytime.It wont keep me signed in for some reason..Any clue??/

----------


## *Admin*

We are having some problems with the board please bare with us...

----------


## system admin

We should be making some good progress on the site performance tonight... and through tomorrow... post feedback here.

----------


## Matt

Its seems to be much quicker today, having no issues thus far......

----------


## Matt

I may have spoke to soon, at 13:19 my time i was unable to go into any forums, this message kept coming up.. It cleared at 13:35....

Oops! Internet Explorer could not connect to forums.steroid .com

----------


## Matt

Im also getting this and it just locked me out for a further 20 mins...

Database error 
The Anabolic Steroids - Steroid .com / Anabolic Review Forums database has encountered a problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
•Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
•Open the forums.steroid.com home page, then try to open another page.
•Click the Back button to try another link.

The forums.steroid.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## system admin

That was just more of the work in progress... sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## *Admin*

Yes it does appear to be running smoother... or timing out yet today which is a good thing...

----------


## Tigershark

It is taking forever for me to post. Sometimes even getting a double post.

----------


## dec11

when i post the thread doesnt bump and doesnt show me as last poster, also, 2 pm's i had kept showing up as unread everytime i went to another part of forum.

infact, im just discovering that threads are just remaining where they are, nothing is showing new posts

----------


## system admin

Checking this out, this may have been part of the tuning to get VB 4.x to stop killing the server.

----------


## system admin

Try shift-refresh

We are caching pages to speed up server.

----------


## Matt

Looking better today.....

----------


## *Admin*

somethings appear better today... a few thigs are still beig worked on...

----------


## Tigershark

I still have difficulties with a thread freezing up on me when I try to reply with quote.

----------


## dec11

still messing around, strange matt thinks its better, it seems frozen in time to me?

----------


## Matt

^^^ Its still not right mate, but its much better than it was on xmas eve, i couldnt even log on for the best part of the day...

Today im having no issues what so ever but i can still see people double posting so somethings not right....

It will all get fixed, i know admin is working hard on this.....

----------


## *Admin*

Still being worked on... it will be right again... seems we are having some other issues now...

Website isnt updating

Several


> forums are showing the last post as hours or days ago but when you open them up you can see updated posts. I think its really slowing the board down as it appears there are no new posts so members arent opening up the Forums.

----------


## system admin

I guess I will turn off the cache again... and reduce the cache time... 

Will get that done today

----------


## system admin

Ok the no-cache headers are back on, which means once you re-load the forum index ( or sub-index ) with a shift-refresh, your browser will stop caching those pages.

----------


## Matt

^^^ Everything appears good here, last few days have been great imo.....

----------


## *Admin*

the posting is much better and seems to be no wait time...

----------


## Matt

The newest member seems to have dropped off and people say they can't log on with firefox....

----------


## Matt

Newest member is back on....

----------


## ecsaaron

I still get the refresh message then after refresh it takes me to the V bullintin message page to sign in again I guess i have to give up and fade away..this sucks...(im not sayin its not my computer its just more hassle than its worth.I will just be a lurker)

----------


## D7M

> I still get the refresh message then after refresh it takes me to the V bullintin message page to sign in again I guess i have to give up and fade away..this sucks...(im not sayin its not my computer its just more hassle than its worth.I will just be a lurker)


What browser are you using? 

Try Google Chrome, I'm not having any problems with Chrome now.

----------

